# drive cable



## mjhs55 (Nov 11, 2014)

My HS55 drive seems to be crawling,gears 1-3 are similar in speed.Belt is not broken.Is there a cable adjustment I can try first,before digging in deeper.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe a little more info? Maybe a picture or two?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have never seen an HS55 in person but if it's friction wheel and not hydro, it can't be all that hard. Pull the belly pan and look at your friction wheel to friction plate. Is the rubber still on the friction wheel, cracked, missing a spot stripped bolt/bolts? Don't know your design but the shaft the friction wheel is on probably turns a shaft related to another gear or chained gear. Move your drive gear lever from 1-3 and should see the higher the gear selected, the further the friction wheel moves away from the center of the friction plate. If not, that series of linkages needs to be adjusted. If it does move away from center as you shift to higher then squeeze your drive handle and see if the friction wheel is coming into contact with the plate, if it's light trace that set of linkages or cable. More than likely the shaft the friction wheel (the one with rubber on it) is attached to is gummed up and not allowing the wheel to move away from center keeping it near the middle.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Maybe a little more info? Maybe a picture or two?


 YEAH what JOE said.. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

mjhs55 said:


> My HS55 drive seems to be crawling,gears 1-3 are similar in speed.Belt is not broken.Is there a cable adjustment I can try first,before digging in deeper.


If I were you I'd do what JT recommended. Tilt that blower up and remove the bottom plate and check/clean the rubber drive disc and also the metal plate. In the different gear positions the neutral position should be directly over the center of the metal plate. Reverse will be off center and 1-2-3 etc. should be on the opposite side of reverse and move outward from center. It definitely seems to be either a wear issue with the rubber drive disc of an adjustment problem.


----------

